# Things to do and places to visit between Calais and Bern(Switzerland)



## groyne (Jan 12, 2017)

My sister's just moved to Bern, so we've decided to use her as the destination this year. We've got about 3 weeks in April to get there and back, obviously we'll spend a few days with my sister, but the journey is the holiday. We'll probably do a straightish run to Bern, then either loop back via lake Constance, Germany, Luxembourg etc, or come back round through France via Dijon and Orleans.
 So any suggestions from the picturesque to the quirky to see and do along the way will be much appreciated.:cheers:


----------



## DAVEY (Jan 12, 2017)

*Motor Museum*

If You decide to return through France then Cite de l'Automobile  at Mulhouse is well worth a visit.  Discover | Cité de l'Automobile : Collection Schlumpf - Site officiel - gérée par Culturespaces, M

I went there with friends a few years ago when returning home from Switzerland via Calais. We were travelling on motorcycles and had just spent a week at a hotel in Grindlewald.

We stayed so long at the museum we had to get a shift on to avoid missing the ferry.


----------



## barryd (Jan 12, 2017)

Well your right on the doorstep of some fantastic places in Switzerland.  Just up the road is the two lakes either side of Interlaken and up from Interlaken is the Jungfrau valley and nearby Eiger.  Also the highest railway in Europe (Expensive mind).  Its stunning around there. Lake Lucern a little further east is stunning. Then you could head north to the Rhine Falls where you can park the van overnight and maybe up into the Black Forest, Titasee, Freiburg, Triberg etc.  Coming home from there you could go up through Jura and the Alsace which are also stunning but you will need more than three weeks for that lot.

I would get a wiggle on both there and back.  There is not much in between Calais and those places mentioned thats worth bothering with unless you have more time.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 13, 2017)

*Inclined plane*

There is the Arzviller boat lift Near Saverne .
Google Maps

We also like the Mosel valley just east of Trier
Saarburg has a nice stellplatz.

Orgelet in the Jura
Google Maps

Switzerland... The list is endless But
Interlaken  (Lauterbrunnen / Grindelwald)
Lucerne (Pilatus mountain railway), Montreux and of course Bern itself

Go via the Vosges etc in France return via Germany Luxembourg etc (or Vice-versa)

Nice cheap aires and stellplatz in FR and DE again spoilt for choice


----------

